# Vektorgrafik aus .png erstellen



## V-N (7. August 2012)

Hi Leute, 

ich habe mal ne Frage. Ich hab ein .png und Photoshop CS5 (hab auch noch die .psd dazu)
Kann mir jemand erklären wie ich daraus eine Vektorgrafik erstelle, zum bedrucken von Tshirts.

Das ist das Bild: http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2975/j5f2enia_png.htm
*Transparenter Hintergrund und weiße Schrift, deshalb sieht man das nicht*

Oder kann mir das jemand schnell machen? Weiß nicht wie viel Aufwand sowas ist. 

Gruß V-N


----------



## meisti94 (8. August 2012)

Das geht leider nicht.

Vektorgrafiken werden generiert, bei denem PNG ist jeder Pixel fest platziert.

Du könntest höchstens Versuchen das Logo zu "Re-designen", aber nur mit "Formen" also Striche, Kreise etc, welche generiert werden können. Ein Verlauf oder so ist somit nicht möglich. Dazu eignet sich z.B Adobe Illustrator.

Gruss meisti94


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. August 2012)

Hallo V-N,
erst einmal herzlich Willkommen im Forum!
Bitte hänge deine Bilder doch hier im Forum an deinen Post und verlinke nicht auf externe Dienste.
Außerdem sollte dein Bild auf einem farbeigen Hintergrund liegen, keiner hat Lust dein Bidl erst in PS aufzumachen um zu erkennen um was für ein Motiv es sich handelt.

Dein Bild eignet sich nicht als Vektorzeichnung. man könnte es zwar automatisch nachzeichnen lassen, aber die Menge an Ankerpunkten die dabei entstehen würden die Datei so aufblähen das dein Rechner unter umständen die Biege macht oder spätestens der Plotter verrückt wird.

Um ein normales Bild auf ein T-Shirt zu bekommen würde ich dir zu einem digitalen Direktdruck, dabei wird Textilfarbe per Inkjetverfahren auf den Bedruckstoff aufgebracht. Soweit ich weiß kann man damit auch weiße Farbe realisieren.

@meisti94: 





> Ein Verlauf oder so ist somit nicht möglich


Das stimmt nicht. Man kann auch Verläufe für Füllungen berechnen.
Nur bei T-Shirts die mit einem Plotverfahren bedruckt werden kann man diese nicht verwenden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## smileyml (9. August 2012)

Das Bild geht ganz klar nur mit Nachzeichnen.
Da wird keine auch noch so gute Automatik zu einem vernüftigen Ergebnis kommen.
Zudem scheinen mit die Linien arg dünn, was eine weitere Probematik darstellen kann.

Grüße Marco


----------

